# Queen City Havanese Club



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

Anyone living in the tri-state area of Ohio, Indiana and Kentucky is welcome to come to the first meeting of the new Havanese Club. We will have a meet and greet so bring your four legged friends as well. It will be March 29 at 2:00. It will be held at the UAW 674 union hall in Fairfield, Ohio.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Hey there we will be there....maybe I can make a weekend trip and spend the night with ya....oh then I can help ya with the puppies....you know me.....anytime I can get a puppy fix....I promise I wont take one.....well thats a big promise!!! Talk to ya soon!!!


----------



## kimoh (Jul 5, 2007)

Oh, bummer! That is really close to where I live, and I will be out of town at my nephew's engagement party. I hope you are planning more meetings. I would love to come.


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

kimoh said:


> Oh, bummer! That is really close to where I live, and I will be out of town at my nephew's engagement party. I hope you are planning more meetings. I would love to come.


Of course we will. We will have meetings, playdates and get-togethers every three months. Maybe next time!


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

casperkeep said:


> Hey there we will be there....maybe I can make a weekend trip and spend the night with ya....oh then I can help ya with the puppies....you know me.....anytime I can get a puppy fix....I promise I wont take one.....well thats a big promise!!! Talk to ya soon!!!


You're always welcome at our house.


----------



## thor's mom (Jan 20, 2009)

*hello Jennifer*

My heart just started aching from homesickness when I read your post. I would absolutely LOVE to be home right now so that I could meet everyone in your club. I am originally from Cincinnati and my parents still live in Fairfield Twsp. Man it's such a small world!!!


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

thor's mom said:


> My heart just started aching from homesickness when I read your post. I would absolutely LOVE to be home right now so that I could meet everyone in your club. I am originally from Cincinnati and my parents still live in Fairfield Twsp. Man it's such a small world!!!


Wow!!! You're right, it is a small world. So, you're a buckeye! Let us know when you come for a visit and we will have to get together. Where do you live now?


----------



## thor's mom (Jan 20, 2009)

Currently I am living in Alaska, my husband is stationed at Elmendorf AFB. We are moving at the end of the summer and are hoping it will bring us closer to home. Yes I am a Buckeye, and he is a Hoosier! He is from Lawrenceburg, IN.


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

thor's mom said:


> Currently I am living in Alaska, my husband is stationed at Elmendorf AFB. We are moving at the end of the summer and are hoping it will bring us closer to home. Yes I am a Buckeye, and he is a Hoosier! He is from Lawrenceburg, IN.


Tell your husband I live in Guilford, Indiana. It is only 15 mins from Lawrenceburg. My husband was in the Airforce also. We were stationed at Kelly Airforce base in San Antonio, Tx.


----------



## thor's mom (Jan 20, 2009)

Yeah he already saw your city and was like oh wow! So, we are currently suffering from MHS and have decided that we are going to get a second one. However, I want to wait until after we move when I will be off work for awhile. I just don't think it's fair to bring a new puppy into a strange home where everyone is gone for 7.5 hours every day. I was at home with Thor for the first 6-7 weeks. It was plenty of time to get him adjusted, on a schedule, and potty trained. When we move I will not be looking for a job until we have been there at least a month, I want to get settled in and the majority of the unpacking done. So, I figure while I'm home I will have more time to offer a new puppy.


----------



## kimoh (Jul 5, 2007)

Jennifer,

Is this still going on today? My plans changed and I will be in town so I may be able to make it. I know you said it was okay to bring our furbabies, but what about 2-legged kids( 6 and 10 )? 
Thanks,
Kim


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

Yes, it is. We are so excited to get this club off the ground. HCA just voted us as being in "club formation". It is at 2:00 at the UAW hall. The address is 1233 Symmes Rd. Fairfield, Oh. 45014.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Have fun today girls. Jennifer I think Kim is going also, at least that was her plan friday lol.


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

Leeann said:


> Have fun today girls. Jennifer I think Kim is going also, at least that was her plan friday lol.


She just called to say both her and Don are coming. They wanted to take a small road trip in their new car. I will post pictures tonight when I get home.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Looking forward to seeing some picture today :boink: Hope everyone had a good time.


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

We had a blast at our first meeting. Everyone is motivated to see this club succeed. Here are a few pictures. Kim and Natasha from the forum were both there. It was great to see Natasha as always and also to meet Kim. Hope to see both of you June 21!


----------



## Ryno99 (Jan 16, 2009)

Sorry we couldn't make it Jennifer, we were in Nashville for Jill's birthday. Maybe next time. 

Bogey has his first class tonight. There is another Hav in the class, I'm guessing it's Rein. We shall see. There are only 5 pups, the 2 Havs, 2 Mastifs and a Standard Poodle, should be an interesting mix.

Bogey is going through a bit of a stage right now. I think he's having a bit of separation anxiety. We'll have to talk soon.


----------

